# Overclocking a windows mobile phone



## Ravemaster247 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,
I have a LG KS20 and it has a 400mhz Qualcomm MSM7200 cpu. As shown in the information on this page http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=cpu&id=a7200&c=qualcomm_msm7200 I wanted to play Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2 for the PDA on this phone but the requirements for it are 600mhz or higher. I also found out that it has a 274MHz ARM9 coprocessor. So would this be enough to play the game http://www.clickgamer.com/moreinfo.htm?pid=5660&section=PPC or would i need an overclocking program for the phone to overclock it to 600mhz? like this one http://www.handango.com/catalog/ProductDetails.jsp?storeId=2218&productId=53564&WT.mc_Id=programId45 Thank you please help


----------

